# New behaviour peeing on beds



## Penny4YourThoughts (Aug 4, 2016)

In need of some insight on a behaviour our 5 month old female Penny has started in the last few weeks. 

My kids like to have penny come "tuck them in" at bed time, so since we've had her, we've allowed her into their rooms for a quick snuggle on the bed each night. In the beginning this involved more licking and nipping than any snuggling, but the boys love her attention and in turn she theirs. This has evolved into her immediately running into our youngest sons bed and snuggling under the covers as soon as pj's and tooth brushes come out. She later happily goes into her crate and sleeps there all night with no trouble. 

A few weeks ago, rather than settling into our younger sons bed like usual, she started running around crazy, steeling stuffies and making other trouble, finally ended up peeing on our older sons bed. The next day in the afternoon, did the same thing but ended up peeing on my younger sons bed. 
We decided that before allowing her upstairs, we would start letting her out, this seemed to work fine till last night.

It is our weekend ritual to allow the kids to sleep together on the floor of the living room (where penny's crate is).
So I started to prepare the bed on the floor, and this seemed to get her wound up when all was said and done, she peed on the bed. (After I'd just let her outside, so a tiny pee, but still?)

She has had absolutely no other trouble with house training since we introduced the bell months ago. Even when left alone in the house out of her crate. 

Anyone have any ideas what she might be trying to tell me? Or what approach I should take in nipping this behaviour in the bud? I'd hate to stop letting her into the boys room at night, they'd be crushed.


----------



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

It sounds like she's just getting really excited and she's peeing because of that. Is she actually squatting and peeing or is it just coming out while she's jumping around? My almost one year old had/has this issue. It was really bad when she was younger and would pee anytime people came over or strangers greeted her at the park. Now she's almost outgrown it. We try to keep her calm by making her sit whenever anyone comes over and it seems to work. 
Maybe before allowing her in their room try to make her calm down and then go into their room. I'd also get her checked for a UTI just in case it's a medical issue.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

We are having the same difficulty with our 2 1/2 month old pup "Lincoln." He has had difficulty holding his pee more than a half hour unless napping or crate sleeping for 9 hrs with no accidents. He's been on a 20minute outside potty schedule for weeks now. I have stretched it out to 1 1/2 hrs but I have a close eye on him. Our breeder and folks on this forum have said it's excitable peeing. He pees on command outside. He appears to be totally unaware that he is going to pee because when it happens it's a stream and he remains in motion while peeing. I'm usually shocked because he will have just gone outside to pee and then comes in to play in an activity that he has done numerous times and never peed. When it happens, I'm completely caught off guard and loudly say "no, outside" and I know that is the wrong response. He will look at me and I know he does not understand. He learns very quickly and is very obedient and wants to please. 

Our breeder says he will grow out of it. My thinking is to get him use to excitable activities outside (in case he pees) to help him be use to stimulating activities. I've never had a dog with this difficulty so it's a learning experience with both of us. Good luck. Keep me posted if you find a way that works.


----------

